# Nail Gun and compressor combos feedback



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

I am interested in buying one of the nail gun/air compressor combo sets for personal use. 

Between Lowe's and HD I have seen three brands that seem to satisfy what I am looking for - Bostich(3 nail guns), Dewalt(2 nail guns) and Porter Cable(two nail guns). The price difference top to bottom is $20-30. 

I am looking for any feedback people have with these brands.

Thank you.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had excellent results with Porter Cable.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I like my Bostich nailers fine.


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*I got a...*

one of those porter cable outfits 2 yrs ago and have been totally happy with it...Vic


----------



## capt push broom (Oct 27, 2009)

VJER said:


> one of those porter cable outfits 2 yrs ago and have been totally happy with it...Vic


 Got one 3 yrs ago and use it monthly! Works great....I needed to build some deer blinds so I bought the framer (PC) as a return for 99 bucks and works great!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Duo-Fast the only way to go. I have a 16 gauge, 18 guage, a narrow crown stapler, and a clipped head framing gun. They are all grate and I have never had a problem with them. I have been wood working for about fifteen years. 

I have never used a porta cable nailer but they make some great electrical tools.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I own a construction company and do primarily just remodels and my trim carpenters use all the above...if your getting something new and it is just for the house save the money and get the cheaper one...use the savings to buy nails and staples....You'll go through a bunch at first from my experience...there a blast to use and makes home improvement projects so much better!!!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

what Autco said. All of them are fine. I run a porter cable daily and have not had any issues. Did some remote jobs with no power and the porter would run on a Honda suitcase. some of the others pulled two many amps.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are just using them as a hobby go to Harbour Freight and save your-self some money. If you plan on using them weekly or daily for a job get top of the line like porter cable, dewalt ,synco, duo-fast, bostich. If not i recomend Harbour freight brand they will do eveything you need them to do.


----------



## lcdailypa (Nov 22, 2009)

all the previous comments are correct. especially about harbour freight if you are just doing stuff around the house occasionally. for a living, Duo-Fast framing gun, decking staplers, any of their tackers,Senco finish nailers, and any bostich tools are usually good. sold Duo-Fast for 8 yrs, and got good exposure to many air tackers, nailers, and staplers. Usually most tools hold up well if you just service them and don't use them as hammers(or trotline anchors). shop your fasteners, they are not cheap, and many work in muliple brand tools. probably won't need service for a while, so cheap costing tools are ok. check who fixes them if they break, if they charge, or if you can buy parts and fix them yourself. good luck.


----------

